# How to introduce new fish to a lonely betta?



## BettaBubbles

We've been thinking of adding some small corydoras to one of our betta's tanks for a while now.
We've finally decided to do it, but I would like some tips on how to do it with minimum stress to any of the fish.

-The cories would be coming from an existing tank that is a bit overpopulated.
-The betta (a male betta) is not used to other fish but has been a bit lonely lately.
(He perked up a bit earlier when we put some pond snails in the tank. He loves to watch them scoot around and we think he enjoys the company, even if he doesn't know what they are)
-He is in good condition; there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with him other than loneliness.
-He's not in one of those small betta tanks so he has a bunch of extra room.
-There's enough room for about 3 cories in his tank.
-He has been known to be rather spunky in new situations, so we want to make sure the cories are pretty safe from nipping or anything else he might do.
Then again, we don't know if the cories will freak him out or scare him.
He does have hiding places so he can have peace if the cories bother him.

We were thinking of taking the betta out of the tank before introducing the cories and then putting him back in after they had adjusted.

Any tips on how to introduce the cories in with minimal "freaking out" by both the betta and the cores?

Thanks,

Emily


----------



## rba

Bored is different than lonely. If you continue with this idea watch for problems caused by a significant increase in bioload. I'd just put the fish in and leave the lights out. I really think corys do better in larger groups but 3 is better than 2 is better than just one. Some of my corys are very touchy-feeling and I would think they would annoy the heck out of an established betta.


----------



## BettaBubbles

Lol that wouldn't be good if they annoyed him.

I hadn't thought of leaving the lights out, thanks for that idea.


----------



## aaa

what is your tank size? anything small than 10 is not a good idea because cories should be keep in group. but anything under 10 g will not support a group of cories.

plus i just suggest you to keep the betta alone. lonely betta is not a problem. just give him a mirror to flare for about 15 minutes everyday is a good workout for him. introducing other fish into the tank may add unexpected problem.


----------



## Guest

If the tank is atleast 10 gallons, then it will be fine to add the cories. I'd definitely think of getting a few more though, once you put them in the bettas tank. I would add the cories at night, when the tank is dark and that will sneak them in. The betta shouldn't have many problems with cories, since most cories occupy the bottom level of the tank and bettas tend to be more middle-top. My betta now lives in a 29g with Panda and Albino cories and they don't bother him at all...and he doesn't bother them.


----------



## gemjunkie

Also to perk him up, rather than add fish to a small tank, you can give him a daily dose of 'mirror' for about 5 minutes. Just get a small mirror about 6 X8 inches and put it up against the tank so he can get a GOOD look at his pretty self. This should greatly improve his attitude along with lessening the chances of crashing the tank.


----------



## anasfire23

I have to agree with aaa about the mirror idea. My betta seemed lathargic and 'depressed' so I started sticking a small compact mirror to the side of his tank once a day and he perked up right away. I've noticed it's also helped with his colour intensity. Something about thinking his reflection is another betta and wanting to look as threatening as possible, ergo body chemicals concentrate on maintaing a more intense colour.


----------



## Bettaman

As said above, Cory's do like to be kept in groups but a group of two or three will be fine. If your tank is at least 10 gallons then your Betta should not have any problem with the corys. That depends on his eating habbits though. If you feed him pellets at the top and he eats them as you feed them before they sink then you should not have a problem but if he is used to eating off the bottom WHERE THE CORY'S EAT, then he may get aggrssive and just flare at the the Cory's to move them away from the food you feed them so he can hog it all. 

That is the only problem I have ever had with mixing Corrys and Bettas and all of my tanks have cory's and Bettas together. 

Cory's are not agreessive at all and most Bettas are not agressive to other fish except their own kind so I don't think the Betta will get stressed at all. Just watch that he doesn't nip at the Cory's to move them away from their food.


----------



## anasfire23

Betta's aren't agressive to other fish except their own kind?? Are you kidding?! Try putting a male betta in with a school of guppies and watch the flaring and fighting begin! LOL.


----------



## Gourami Swami

Thats because they think the guppies are male bettas because of the fins. they ARENT agressive to others accept their own kind.


----------



## aaa

the answer is here

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/bettas/13589-betta-looking-weird-need-help.html


----------



## Kageshi17

I have 4 corycatfish, 6 neon tetra, and 3 ottos with my male red betta. He does really well with all of them. But something you really want to keep in mind is that at first (I would say even for a whole day or two) your betta may chase and nip at the fish for a while, but he will get over it and appreciate the stimulation. Akashi was pissed when I first added my corycatfish, but he's ok with it now and they all love eachother  . My neon tetra were also kind of annoying to him and he chased them but they were too fast and dont really look like a threat, so he left em alone. I also had a group of guppy fry at one point, TINY little guys, he didnt even eat one of em! They were too fast and he soon lost interest. They survived in a tank with him for about 3 weeks until I sold em. But that was crazy. And anyway, my tank is 20g, so yes, I would suggest 2 or 3 mini cories. Mine are large breed. But they used to only live together as 2. I think a big group isnt always the best, two of my cories always hide alone and 2 stay together. So, they don't even stay in their group anyway! Ha, go figure. But good luck!!!


----------



## Sprite42

Take the betta out of the tank and put the corys in....wait for them to settle (overnight without lights) and put the betta back in. The betta will think they are part of the established territory and leave them alone. Since corys inhabit the bottom and bettas are mostly at the top, they usually don't get in each others way.

I would use a smaller variety of cory, though, possibly juhli's. You will need at least 3 and an established 10 gallon can support that number. As said above, you will need to watch the impact on water params for a few days. Pygmy corys usually do not stay at the bottom, I found that mine are usually somewhere in the middle to the top.


----------



## aaa

aaa said:


> the answer is here
> 
> http://www.fishforums.com/forum/bettas/13589-betta-looking-weird-need-help.html


^
|
|

this post is old. this is the more updated post of this topic(or what happen after introduce the cories)


----------



## CyberSpike

I have to agree with anasfire. My crowntail betta barbarized one of my cherry barbs to death.


----------

